
ZeroWidth Space Steganography, encodes/decodes hid messages as non readable char - based2
https://github.com/offdev/zwsp-steg-js
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/8chs7j/hide_message...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/8chs7j/hide_message_inside_a_string_using_non_printable/)

